# Before word gets out that I'm buying Martha Stewart accessories...



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

I was browsing the craft store the other day looking for a scoring tool and I ended up in the Martha Stewart section. I noticed an interesting looking pair of scissors, and my mind got to thinking...









We're adding a range of cardstock kits to the lineup, so I thought I'd do some experimenting. Have a look at the bottom edge of the shake roof:









A little touch makes a big difference. Anyway, it might be worth getting on the Martha Stewart mailing list...

TC
www.ScaleModelPlans.com


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The cut edge adds a nice touch. That said, is it worth the cost of the scissors? How much were they? I would think one could achieve the same result with several slices via a sharp razor / X-Acto blade? Just curiuos.

Your cardstock models are always superb ... the surface texture / shading is always top notch.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words TJ.

The scissors were about $16 at 'Michael's'. It wouldn't be feasible for just one or two models, but it's an idea that a club could share and pass around. I'm going to do one with strips of roofing so that the serrations run all the way up to the ridge line.
Check out the same project done different ways:
http://www.scalemodelplans.com/smp/pgs/catalog.html#730

Using Northeastern siding & MicroMark roofing:









Using foam core & MicroMark roofing:









TC
www.ScaleModelPlans.com


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

*Roofing cont'd*

Yes TJ, an X-acto knife should do the trick as well, and this isn't just reserved for cardstock models - any roof could be done like this. Also, I color the bottom edges with a water based black felt marker (Crayola kids), and let it really saturate in. This way you don't see white edges of the individual "shakes".

TC
www.ScaleModelPlans.com


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

tccarson said:


> I color the bottom edges with a water based black felt marker (Crayola kids), and let it really saturate in. This way you don't see white edges of the individual "shakes".


Good idea!!!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

interesting idea...may have to check Maratha's products out...


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Wonderful! And such lovely colors too!


----------

